# aide ipod touch 4g disque dur



## doctor pomme (4 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai un ipod touch 4g sur lequel j'ai voulu mettre des backups de wii pour les transferer sur un pc, j'ai utilise le logiciel iphone drive pour les copier dessus mais je ne les vois plus maintenant qu'ils sont copies, aucun fichiers n'apparait avec le logiciel alors qu'il reconnait mon ipod et pas moyen de supprimer ces gros fichiers qui prennent de la place
une solution?? un autre logiciel a utiliser?


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

excuse moi pour cette remarque mais quelle idée d'utiliser son iPod Touch comme "disque dur externe" ? Une clef usb aurait fait l'affaire 

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait encore beaucoup de logiciel de ce genre, iPhone Drive commence réellement à prendre un coup de vieux et les autres ont aussi fait leur temps.

As-tu essayé de restaurer le système directement via iTunes ? Radical, mais souvent efficace.

amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## doctor pomme (5 Décembre 2010)

impossible de passer outre la limitation de 4go avec une cle
oui je pourrais restaurer, le pb c'est que toute ma musique n'est pas sur cet ipod (manque de place), j'ajoutais les musiques sur cet ipod au fur et a mesure donc ca risque d'etre tres fastidieux de remettre les bonnes dessus


----------



## arbaot (5 Décembre 2010)

iPhoneExplorer


----------

